# Knicks Agree to terms with Jerome James



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> James, who played the last four seasons in Seattle, agreed yesterday to a five-year deal with the Knicks, according to his agent. Precise terms will not be set until the league completes its new labor deal. But it was expected that James will earn about $5 million in the first year of the contract, and $29 million over five years.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2005/07/14/sports/basketball/14knicks.html?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey thats a good pick-up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

5 years for Jerome "bring it only in a contract year" James? Damn Zeke, what are you doing?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

At least he aint 6'8 :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

LMAO, how predictable is it that Thomas and the Knicks are the suckers to sign this guy to a long term contract?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think its a pretty reasonable deal. He showed potential last year and provides size and mass (both of which the knicks need). For the mle, its a good sign imo.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

LOL, 5 years ? As HKF said, he only shows up during contract seasons. Horrible signing...:no:

He's lazy, foul prone, a bad rebounder, and a black hole with the ball in the post. After you sit though a couple of seasons of JJ, you'll be wishing Zeke signed a 6'8 PF instead. He's seriously that bad.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount part deux.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

_Of course_, as always, it's the Knicks. :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aftering dealing with guys like Penny Hardaway and Tim Thomas not bringing it every night, the Knicks bring in an even worse offender in Jerome James.

Please Isiah, trade Marbury out of this hell hole. You're going to kill this man's career.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Meh the money doesn't really matter, the Knicks are in cap hell for eternity.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i bet if he signed with any other team for the same deal, it would be praised.but its zeke, so.......

29 mil over 5 years is nothing compared to the horrible deals given out this and especially last offseason. at least were paying less for James then memphis is for brian freakin cardinal and the warriors with FOYLE!

this is obviously a hit or miss signing, and even if its a miss, at least hes huge and not white


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jerome James, didn't play hard until the playoffs this year. He signed a 4 year contract with the Sonics. That's very telling. Compare his regular season stats the last two years with his playoff stats this year. 

It's very disappointing, because you just know when the media gets on James, he's just not going to play hard. Just like Dampier.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> i bet if he signed with any other team for the same deal, it would be praised.but its zeke, so.......
> 
> 29 mil over 5 years is nothing compared to the horrible deals given out this and especially last offseason. at least were paying less for James then memphis is for brian freakin cardinal


Brian freakin Cardinal is twice the basketball player Jerome James is, plus he brings it every night.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

needed insurance and a 7footer, Shaq will probably play another 5 years, this was probably for him. Who else was there for the MLE? Steven hunter? With frye here that was kinda redundant


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

obviously no one here has seen Jerome defend Shaq. Fortson did the best job against him defensively and offensively.

Bright spots about JJ:
--good FT shooter, when he actually gets to the line
--usually wins tipoff
--makes pick & roll dunks.

Gray areas for JJ:
**usually unmotivated, lazy, one step behind on defense, hence the foul trouble.
**for every good performance comes about 20 bad ones.
**plays good against centers like brad Miller of the Kings, but against decent ones, he sucks.
**keep in mind he was w/ the Harlem Globetrotters at one point in his career----he does flashy moves that are either really cool, or really stupid. generally he'll throw the ball away when trying to make a cool pass.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

whatever, im just happy to see a fresh face. we werent getting anyone else, kwame will probably sign for twice as much and will command a player in return and the reality is he's not any better, just younger.


----------



## generalmcg (Apr 19, 2004)

Thank goodness no more JJ in Seattle!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Brian freakin Cardinal is twice the basketball player Jerome James is, plus he brings it every night.


brian cardnail shoots 37.0% from the field...whatever he brings isn't good shot selection.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

i think stromile would have been a better choice but for some reason i do believe he will play better in NY, just not as good as in the playoffs last season like the Knicks were hoping.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It was pretty entertaining to watch the Sonics in the post season, because Jerome James was playing like a totally different player. I can't wait and see the NY media chew him up for putting together 10 bad performances followed by 1 good one.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

JJ's Life time stats:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3279/career

NEVER more than 15 minutes on the floor! 

A low mentality, inconsistent player...Please tell me there's more to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> 5 years for Jerome "bring it only in a contract year" James? Damn Zeke, what are you doing?



First time I STRONGLY disagree with you...

MLE for James???? 15 mpg??? no problem there..

HKF,you clearly are down on FRye as every one of your posts have indicated.And guess what? You are right..Hes gonna be a bit of a project and he may be more of a Rasheed Wallace type foward/Center..BUT

Instead of just being a nannering neighbob of negativity,tell me what Zeke should have done...Are you saying we should have traded Q for Kwame?Kwame has no heart..James dogs it..And Kwame was gone

The Lakers traded away a potential all star in Butler for a quitter,underacheiver with supposed POTENTIAL in Brown.The pay him close to 7 mill for 2 years with a team option...I see you think that is a win win for the Lakers.....Other than duration of contract,how is that a win win??The kid QUIT on is team and has admitted he really doesnt like basketball...you are being very inconsistent..

Its the #$%^ing MLE....Not Damp money..Not even Foyle money

What was he supposed to do???

Hunter??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Aftering dealing with guys like Penny Hardaway and Tim Thomas not bringing it every night, the Knicks bring in an even worse offender in Jerome James.
> 
> Please Isiah, trade Marbury out of this hell hole. You're going to kill this man's career.


HKF,i respect your basketball acumen,but I think you are way off on Marbury..

*THERE ARE NO TAKERS*

Does that mean anything to you??

Try this...

Phil Jax would NEVER coach a team with marbury on it..hmmmm

Larry Brown wants no part of Marbury either...

As savvy as you may be,I believe in supply and demand,Larry,Phil and then you...in that order...

Its great to have you in the Knick Forum..Could you think of one Marbury trade scenario that somewhat realistic??Mine was Stack and Terry for marbury


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would have preferred Isiah to stand pat and see if he could get Magloire and Lynch with Tim Thomas' expiring contract. Ah well, we'll see how they do. I'm not holding my breath, but I hope something good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

truth said:


> First time I STRONGLY disagree with you...
> 
> MLE for James???? 15 mpg??? no problem there..
> 
> ...



My main problem is that when they draft these guys like Frye and say they're NBA ready and then they bring in Jerome James to be the starter, but the thing is, halfway through the season, Knicks fans are going to be furious with his effort. He doesn't play hard is all I'm saying. I would have loved someone who lacks talent but will bring effort. James is going to be in the doghouse.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> I would have preferred Isiah to stand pat and see if he could get Magloire and Lynch with Tim Thomas' expiring contract. Ah well, we'll see how they do. I'm not holding my breath, but I hope something good.


HKF..TT's expiring contract for an ALL Star??Be serious

And we still have TT...You think Zeke would turn down that deal??

You of all people know full well Frye is not ready to be a starting 5...Stand pat???Cmon

Not an option...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

well, the hornets traded davis for dale davis' expiring deal.

id still do that. then you move frye to PF with sweets and let magloire and james man the 5


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

truth said:


> HKF..TT's expiring contract for an ALL Star??Be serious
> 
> And we still have TT...You think Zeke would turn down that deal??
> 
> ...


As Penny just said, they traded Baron Davis for Dale Davis' expiring contract, because they are in complete rebuild mode. I bet you Magloire is dealt for a bag of peanuts in comparison to what he's worth. More than likely an expiring contract.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

truth said:


> HKF..TT's expiring contract for an ALL Star??Be serious
> 
> And we still have TT...You think Zeke would turn down that deal??
> 
> ...


Look at what they took for Baron Davis. Throw in San Antonio's pick and they would probably bite.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Look at what they took for Baron Davis. Throw in San Antonio's pick and they would probably bite.


A pick? They didn't even get a pick for Davis. Yet, trade a pick for Magloire?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> My main problem is that when they draft these guys like Frye and say they're NBA ready and then they bring in Jerome James to be the starter, but the thing is, halfway through the season, Knicks fans are going to be furious with his effort. He doesn't play hard is all I'm saying. I would have loved someone who lacks talent but will bring effort. James is going to be in the doghouse.


You appear to be right about Frye..He will struggle,but hes smart and hard working....

Lacks talent,plays hard....Kurt Thomas???

HKF,we cant manufacture players..I think you are grasping..You like the Kwame/Butler trade....He may be an all star,but he is a quitter...

I dont think you are being consistent or realistic...

You cant fault Zeke for a *possible* error in judgement regarding Frye
On one hand you blast Frye,yet you want Zeke to stand pat..
Kwame is good,but james is bad..

I can guarantee that if we went into the season with Frye at the 5,you would be all over Zeke for not having a backup big....

I accept your criticism of Frye,but you cant have it both ways..

So far,you have suggested standing pat,bringing in an "effort" big,or getting Jamal Macgloire for TT....

Hunter trys hard...You want him???

Its the MLE....We have 2 massive expiring contracts,Sweetney,JC or marbury to possibly deal..

james may suck the big one,but Frye needs more time


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

PG-Marbury
SG-Crawford
SF-Richardson
PF-Sweetney, or Frye?
C-James

That seems OK now that the they have a shot blocker, but James' offense sucks, hes more of a defender, maybe Zeke is thinking of a sign and trade with the Celts for Toine or with the Raptors for Donyell, now that Kwame is a Laker and was traded for Caron, he will go after either one of those guys, mostly Walker, maybe he'll want to do a sign and trade for Stro, IDK, We'll see.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

NYK101 said:


> PG-Marbury
> SG-Crawford
> SF-Richardson
> PF-Sweetney, or Frye?
> ...


I think Frye has blocked 1 shot in 4 games in the summer league...The guy may be a 4,which is not so bad...

But if you cant block a shot against scrubs,whats gonna happen against elite pros???

We had no choice but to get a big defensive 5....We know that marbury cant stop dribble penetration,Q gest toasted by the likes of Gnobli,and TT is not a defensive stopper...A slimmer Sweets may help,if hes still here..

Having James gives you the option of going smaller at the 1,2,3 and possibly playing Frye at the 4


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As I said, James is not going to play hard. I said it during the playoffs. All you have to do is go to my personal forum and look at my random comments. You know what, I'll post them for you. This is from during the playoffs in late April. Just to show you, I've always been consistent with Jerome James, I wanted to post all the quotes.



HKF said:


> This two game flurry by Jerome James, should not make a team stupid enough to give him a good contract this offseason. This guy re-signed with Seattle for 3 years and then promptly loafed till now, with the playoffs upon us and now he is playing with renewed passion and energy on both sides of the floor. If James had did this the last 3 years, he would have made the all-star team one year.
> 
> Buyer Beware...





bballlife said:


> I was thinking this exact same thing yesterday watching the game. Beware is right. That little interview they talked about with him saying he realized he had to get it going, he had bills to pay, etc, topped it off for me. Translation- My lazy butt needs to start trying because I just remembered I'm a free agent this summer. I hate guys that play for contracts, I pray the new CBA shortens contracts down from 6&7 to 3&4. I can see them settling on 4&5 though.
> 
> Some team could get suckered this summer.





Scinos said:


> I don't know if there's a more blatant case of playing for a contract than JJ this season. Maybe Dampier last season, but at least he showed up for the entire season. JJ started playing better in the second half of his contract season, and he's "breaking out" in the playoffs. Part of it is also the Kings. JJ is a 7 footer, and they keep trying to guard him with 6'9 Skinner. During the second quarter on the last game, they even had Corliss on him (who's what, 6'7 ?). Those are guys he should be beating.
> 
> I think JJ's matured a bit since the last contract he got, so I don't think he's going to bloat up again. But, it's definitely buyer beware. If he gets a big offer, then i'd rather the Supes let him walk and sign a cheap veteran center instead. If Robert Swift is ready to be a part of the rotation, we won't miss JJ too much.





HKF said:


> Scinos don't be naive. He's going to work harder than ever, flash a little potential to be terrific in the paint and then go back to not doing a thing, now that he is a paid. If you think otherwise, you're just giving this guy too much credit. He's a lazy mofo, bottom line.





Scinos said:


> I agree with you man. I've been a huge critic of JJ all season, saying I wouldn't bring him back unless it's a one year deal. His attitude has been better this season and he's played great for two games, so i'll give credit for that. But if another team is going to give him a big contract, then it's Robert Swift time.





RP McMurphy said:


> Well I told you Seattle dominating the glass would be a huge factor in this series and it has been, but I never imagined Jerome James would be their best inside player.
> 
> I agree that James would become lazy if you give him a long contract, but I don't think it would be a bad idea for a team with cap space, such as the Bucks, to give him a lucrative one-year contract. That way he'll still try hard and "prove" that this year wasn't a fluke, and go on to be a waste of money for another team. But if he wants more than one year, let someone else sign him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> As I said, James is not going to play hard. I said it during the playoffs. All you have to do is go to my personal forum and look at my random comments. You know what, I'll post them for you. This is from during the playoffs in late April. Just to show you, I've always been consistent with Jerome James, I wanted to post all the quotes.



i can see your point on the duration of contract,but i dont think Zeke had an option if he wanted him..There were other bidders...

Tme will tell,but I would not want to see Frye man the post alone..

And I do NOT want to trade Sweets for toine...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

truth said:


> i can see your point on the duration of contract,but i dont think Zeke had an option if he wanted him..There were other bidders...
> 
> Tme will tell,but I would not want to see Frye man the post alone..
> 
> And I do NOT want to trade Sweets for toine...


I'll stop being negative. No more negative posts from me. Promise.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*H...*

Post anyway you like. At least from you its real....and consistent. My pal Truth, on the other hand, is all over the map. Want Kwame Don't want Kwame. I would have taken him but I don't like this signing. I don't want to collect guys that take us to the bottom of the palyoffs. If it means developing the limited young talent we have and waiting out the lotto for a couple more years, then do it. JJ is a stop gap...Bad move. Nate= good move...Frye= good move(be patient)....Lee=good move...Ariza=good move. 
Qrich= good move maybe (at the 3 IMO)...Sweets= good move unless he regresses instead of progresses. We have some young parts, we just need more and maybe the lotto of 06 or 07 will yield Oden or another star.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> I'll stop being negative. No more negative posts from me. Promise.


Hey,this isnt the Laker board..please be negative..Without it,its not a forum,its a lovefest..Thanks but no thanks.My only point is if you are going to be negative,objective,let me hear some alternatives...

Think about it...You were negative on Frye,and it is clear he needs help in the middle..He needs some time,which Acquire openly says...

I just dont see any other options that are realistic....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm going to wait till the season now though. I'm going to give Zeke the chance to move Penny and Tim and see what happens. I just don't want Marbury being blamed when people look at this roster and say he should be leading them somewhere. I'll simply stay consistent and say on paper, this looks like a disjointed bad team and I don't see the vision right now.

Prove me wrong Zeke. That's all I ask.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: H...*



alphadog said:


> Post anyway you like. At least from you its real....and consistent. My pal Truth, on the other hand, is all over the map. Want Kwame Don't want Kwame. I would have taken him but I don't like this signing. I don't want to collect guys that take us to the bottom of the palyoffs. If it means developing the limited young talent we have and waiting out the lotto for a couple more years, then do it. JJ is a stop gap...Bad move. Nate= good move...Frye= good move(be patient)....Lee=good move...Ariza=good move.
> Qrich= good move maybe (at the 3 IMO)...Sweets= good move unless he regresses instead of progresses. We have some young parts, we just need more and maybe the lotto of 06 or 07 will yield Oden or another star.


Alfa ,as your bark is often much worse than your bite and your BB IQ considerably less,I will repond

I am 100% consistent..I wanted Kwame on the cheap,but was fully aware that there was no chance the ridiculous proposed deals would seal the deal.It was clear that Sweets was not going to bring Kwame...My point is,if you support the Kwame trade,then blasting the James trade is a bit odd..You may feel that Kwame has a much greater upside,but that is your opinion which is probably no better than a coin flip..or my opinion...

I look at James like kwame..its a cheap shot..His work ethic is terrible,but kwames head and heart is ******...James cost the MLE and a long contract,and kwame would have cost Q....


if you are telling me that a MLE player,JJ will take us to the first or second round of the playoffs,than Zeke did the right thing..**** tanking and going for the lotttery in 06 or 07..

As for Frye,Zeke could not have put him in a postion to be destroyed.It would have been irresponsible.The guy has like 1 blocked shot against scrubs.Hes a foul machine and is lost defensively...against scrubs...

Are you suggesting Frye should start in the NBA??? I believe in him,but i also believe in not putting your head in the sand and hoping for the best..

Kwame on the cheap would have been fine..james or Hunter for the Mle is fine..Starting Frye is not fine at this point...

Chew on that DOG


this site frowns on masked cursing...the disgruntled one


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Instead of just being a nannering neighbob of negativity,tell me what Zeke should have done...Are you saying we should have traded Q for Kwame?Kwame has no heart..James dogs it..And Kwame was gone


Don't let him call you a Rashidi like that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> I'm going to wait till the season now though. I'm going to give Zeke the chance to move Penny and Tim and see what happens. I just don't want Marbury being blamed when people look at this roster and say he should be leading them somewhere. I'll simply stay consistent and say on paper, this looks like a disjointed bad team and I don't see the vision right now.
> 
> Prove me wrong Zeke. That's all I ask.


i think the front line is in dissaray......The backcourt is set...TT?? Frye?? james??Sweetney???

whos coming and whos going,and whos starting??

if we sign Walker,i am with you..


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Personally, I like big J'rome. Yes, I know that he is terribly inconsistent and that he is not meeting his potential, but I honestly believe that this past season he started to change his approach to playing the game and trying to be less selfish. Perhaps he needs a new start with a new team. I just hope that the New York media gives him a chance before ripping him too badly.

I wish J'rome well with his new team. For the Sonics, this opens up some minutes and provides opportunities for other, younger bigs. The James experiment in Seattle is complete. Hopefully, the James gamble in NY is more successful.

G-Force


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth....*

If you are going to be satidfied with a 1st or 2nd round team then I will enlist Oak to help me give you a blanket party. Loser.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Alfa ,as your bark is often much worse than your bite and your BB IQ considerably less,I will repond


Wow this guys head got bigger since I left.



> I am 100% consistent..I wanted Kwame on the cheap


Let me get this straight, you wanted Kwame on the cheap, but you wanted a center that can only play a quarter and a third for the MLE?



> You may feel that Kwame has a much greater upside,but that is your opinion which is probably no better than a coin flip..or my opinion...


Kwame isn't 30 years old. That's a bit more than opinion.



> I look at James like kwame..its a cheap shot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> Quote:
> Are you suggesting Frye should start in the NBA???





> Are you suggesting that JJ should start in the NBA?


what are you socrates?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm still trying to figure out exactly what the hell Isiah is thinking. His personnel moves from last season are questionable at best, while he did draft Trevor Ariza and acquire Malik Rose who is a solid player, he moved a very good NBA center who helped the Spurs win another championship in Nazr Mohammed. This is after trading stiff-for-stiff in the Taylor for Baker deal, not that Baker was a star player anymore, but the vastly overpaid Taylor is a soft 6'9'' PF who apparently is afraid of rebounding the ball evident by his best statistical season when he put up 17 ppg while collecting an embarrassing 4.9 rebounds with the Clippers. 

Then, Zeke starts this offseason moving the team's most consistent performer from the frontcourt in Kurt Thomas for yet another low percentage shooter Quentin Richardson who launched 8 threes and shot 39% from the floor overall to add to a backcourt which already includes Jamal Crawford who also failed to hit 40% of his shots. How do these moves fit? Better yet, how do they improve this team from last season? It's pretty funny that the best offseason move the team made was likely drafting David Lee at the end of the first round. All I can say is good luck to Stephon Marbury, because this poor guy is one the most talented and underappreciated players in the league who will once again going to have to endure another disappointing season because of his surrounding cast. The only thing that can possibly save any face for Isiah now is to hire Larry Brown, or at the very least dare I say -Bill Laimbeer?


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with many of the other posts in that, while I'm not high on Jerome, I don't mind the Knicks throwing MLE money at him bc a) they can, b) he may play somewhere in between his phoned-in performance and his dialed-up playoff performance (give me love for that pun please) and c) if they can score a better 5 like Magloire JJ is a perfect backup as well as allowing us to clean up and stabilize our rotation at the 4 internally (Sweetney/Frye/Rose) or via a trade involving some of those 4s and/or expiring contracts (that being said I don't want Toine, who is an inefficient player). As for griping about Q--I think you have throw his stats from last year out the window--he will not shoot 39 percent if he's posting up Richard Hamilton or Jarvis Hayes. I think our offense will be somewhere between the Suns' run and gun and a half-court set and will give Q many opportunities to use the rest of his game and get to the line. If he and Stephon(e-it in) and Nate are penetrating/posting and shooting FTs things won't look so bad. I'm not super rosy about next year but I think we're decidedly improved and a much more entertaining watch than last year; additionally, we're still in good position to add pieces via expiring contracts and upcoming drafts. and then there's the advent of King James on Broadway--bank it!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"very good NBA center who helped the Spurs win another championship in Nazr Mohammed"

Hes good? did you watch the finals?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I wouldn't have such a huge problem with this if the contract wasn't for 5 years


Good news though I found some pictures of Jerome James in action.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I take jerome to be what was last year ...a decent backup .

nazr imo is a good backup , both had their flaws . JJ does nothing really unless there is a spark lit under him...but when he did , he was good. Hopefully he has learned , according to his teammates he has...but money has a way of making people forget.

nazr was always motivated , he just wasn't and isn't very good ...no matter what people say about him, just about everyone in this forum knows the truth. He gave his effort , but a good post player generally didn't have a problem with him, he was mediocre in size and athletically ...and he didn't have some sort of equalizer like an high BBall IQ or exceptional baskteball skills to make up for it.

James is bigger, stronger , more skilled and more athletic ...but since he doesn't bring it often he cant be considered as good.

to which i say who cares if either nazr or james is good enough to start instead of frye past this upcoming season the center spot is a mess anyway.

it was a mess with nazr and James is no better, its channing frye who is supposed to clear things up in the pivot.

this is a so so move by thomas, that can turn out to be very good , done to buy frye time to get aquainted with the nba , it wont make or break the season, and it wasn't supposed to. Only if channing sucks for an extended period of time will it look bad, but i dont think he will. and a guy like james is good for frye to practice against, who is physically talented enough to be a factor but isn't, it will help with channing's adjustment into the nba.

If james starts with marbury , Q, TT and sweetney and helps the knicks give off a physical presence as they are with that lineup a big halfcourt team, in which every player generally is stronger than the guy guarding them, i say he's done well enough. the 2nd unit should be lightning quick and much more fun to watch though.

Is he worth the MLE ? if he weren't a center i'd say no but centers are grossly overpaid in comparison to other positions , in that light his deal is very reasonable , a free agent center is like gold to nba GM's for some reason.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Truth....*



alphadog said:


> If you are going to be satidfied with a 1st or 2nd round team then I will enlist Oak to help me give you a blanket party. Loser.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What exactly is a blanket party???

Alfa,we won 30 something games last year...If JJ and the MLE gets us into the third round,I would be ecstatic...

We need a coach DarthDog :biggrin:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> what are you socrates?


LOL....this is going to be a wild year..One thing about Zeke,he likes to roll the dice...No let me deal with "Socrates"" :biggrin: 



> Wow this guys head got bigger since I left.


Unlike some,Alfa and I can bust on one another and take no offense.And why is it Alfa and I have no problem with each other,but you apparently do..Are you Socrates or Ghandi??



> Let me get this straight, you wanted Kwame on the cheap, but you wanted a center that can only play a quarter and a third for the MLE?


I wasnt willing to give up Q,as that would mean we are 100% stuck wth marbury..I was also torn on Sweetney as I think he can be a very good four..Now that KT is gone..
I have no problem with getting james.I am not wild about the duration of the contract.. And what the hell is a quarter and a third???Are you saying one quarter plus .33 x one quarter??



> Kwame isn't 30 years old. That's a bit more than opinion.


Now but Kwame is a quitter...And my point was Alfas opinion and mine are just that...The future will tell..



> Yeah man, I hear that. The James Dolan mantra still lives strong within you. Wait, weren't you the one not in favor of signing mediocre vets for fat contracts into their late 30s? I guess you fukked that stance as soon as I left, eh?


Are you brain dead??Can you add??Whats your point other than too bait??James is 29...5 years does not put him into his late 30's..Simple math,29+5 =34..Thats not late 30's..And a fat contract is what Damp signed.



> This sounds very much like your favorite center.


My favorite center???How did Tim Duncan get into this??



> Are you suggesting Frye should start in the NBA???
> Are you suggesting that JJ should start in the NBA?


Rashidi as usual,you prove you are no more than a sniper..You never take a stance,never suggest what you would like to see.You merely snipe.I would think now that your role model Scott Laydumb was back in the NBA,you would be a Jazz supporter...

Nice post..you have come a long way since being banned :biggrin:


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> And what the hell is a quarter and a third???


3/4?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> 3/4?


lol..i dont think so....maybe he means 7/12???

1/4 = 3/12
1/2 = 4/12
-----
7/12??

I think he means 1/4-1/3 of a game..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> I wouldn't have such a huge problem with this if the contract wasn't for 5 years
> 
> 
> Good news though I found some pictures of Jerome James in action.


LOL!!!!!!!Exactly my point!!!!!!!!!

Rashidi makes a big deal out of him being close to 30..BIG DEAL..The guy only plays 16 mpg,never works out in the off season and gets plenty of rest


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> lol..i dont think so....maybe he means 7/12???
> 
> 1/4 = 3/12
> 1/2 = 4/12
> ...


i hope he meant 16 min. 1 quarter =12 min. plus 1/3 of a quarter 4 more min.

with rashidi that may be alil' too optimistic.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> i hope he meant 16 min. 1 quarter =12 min. plus 1/3 of a quarter 4 more min.
> 
> with rashidi that may be alil' too optimistic.


I must say that is a most unique way of terming 16 minutes..a quarter and a third..

D,I really think Zeke had no choice regarding James.I like Frye alot,but he really needs ALOT of work on the defensive end.Its kind of suprising..In fact,I wouldnt be suprised to see Frye at the 4 and putting up Rasheed W type numbers..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I wasnt willing to give up Q,as that would mean we are 100% stuck wth marbury.


We are 100% stuck with Marbury. There's no market for cancers who make 16-22 million over 4 years. Not unless you think a guy like Jalen Rose is an answer.



> Simple math,29+5 =34..Thats not late 30's


When you're a lazy stiff with little talent, 34 is your late 30s.



> ..And a fat contract is what Damp signed.


Damp is also just a 'tad' better than James.

James got the MLE. Once upon a time, the Knicks signed Dikembe Mutombo for the MLE on a 2 year deal (Read: Not a 5 year deal). Mutombo brought defense, rebounding, and shot blocking to the team. I'm glad the team decided to replace his shot blocking. Maybe next year we can use the MLE on a player that will replace his defense and rebounding.



> In fact,I wouldnt be suprised to see Frye at the 4 and putting up Rasheed W type numbers..


Sweetie, Rasheed leads the league in technical fouls, not personal fouls.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Rashidi makes a big deal out of him being close to 30..BIG DEAL..The guy only plays 16 mpg,never works out in the off season and gets plenty of rest


The clock doesn't stop just because you do.

And oh boy! Just what I always wanted! A player who doesn't work during the offseason!

I would have hoped that James gets enough rest during the season. After all, the guy averages more fouls than he does rebounds. James should be working during the offseason since he gets to rest for 32 minutes every night during the season.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Geez guys, a quarter and a third - 1 nba quarter and a third of an nba quarter - 16 mins. Don't play dumb just because you dont like the guy.

I don't like this signing. I am of the belief you only add players than can make your team better. Check that, if you are a mid to bottom team you add players that can possibly win you a championship.

Regardless of the contract issue in New York, you try to move up, or move down to move up later. I don't believe in moving laterally, which IMO this is what this signing is (JJ is NOT really adding anything worthwhile).

I don't believe in spending money to spend it, and if I'm the knicks i try to put the right players around Marbury, guys who can PLAY the game, and WILL play the game.

Not guys who can play the game and play the game when they see fit.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*hey...*

"Geez guys, a quarter and a third - 1 nba quarter and a third of an nba quarter - 16 mins. Don't play dumb just because you dont like the guy."

We ain't playin'....


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> > When you're a lazy stiff with little talent, 34 is your late 30s.
> 
> 
> Rashidi's new math people...where common sense makes no sense at all.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> Geez guys, a quarter and a third - 1 nba quarter and a third of an nba quarter - 16 mins. Don't play dumb just because you dont like the guy.
> 
> i try to put the right players around Marbury, guys who can PLAY the game, and WILL play the game.
> 
> *Not guys who can play the game and play the game when they see fit*.


I must not be keeping up with the new breed of quantitative analysis of the NBA...Lets start quoting players salaries in Euros from here on in..

Marbury??? The guy rests for 3 "quarter and a third" so he can give 100% on offense for .8 of 60 minutes....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> Rashidi said:
> 
> 
> > Rashidi's new math people...where common sense makes no sense at all.
> ...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> disgruntledKNICKfan said:
> 
> 
> > DKF,I may have to defend rashidi from here on,regardless how irrational his point of view..
> ...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Rashidi's new math people...where common sense makes no sense at all.


Perhaps you would enlighten me then? Care to list how many crappy centers with poor work ethics last past age 34? And you're crowing about common sense, what a joke.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Perhaps you would enlighten me then? Care to list how many crappy centers with poor work ethics last past age 34? And you're crowing about common sense, what a joke.


Rashidi,he was referring to 34 being "into his late 30's"...Why dont you try making cogent points without sniping and spewing all over the place.HKF presents is disdain for Zeke and his decisions and we more than welcome it..

I dont know what you are trying to accomplish..But you can see the result..or maybe not


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Since I don't expect much of a quality response from you, I'll take the liberty.

42 years
Kevin Willis (former all-star)

38 years
Dikembe Mutombo (former all-star)
Clifford Robinson (former all-star)

37 years
Ervin Johnson
Tony Massenburg

36 years
Gary Payton (former all-star)
Antonio Davis (former all-star)
Toni Kukoc
Vlade Divac (former all-star)
Elden Campbell
Scott Williams

35 years
Sam Cassell (former all-star)
Christian Laettner (former all-star)
Dale Davis (former all-star)
Tom Gugliotta (former all-star)
Steve Smith (former all-star)
Anthony Peeler
Jon Barry
P.J. Brown

34 years
Alonzo Mourning (former all-star)
Latrell Sprewell (former all-star)
Jim Jackson
Doug Christie
Robert Horry
Lindsey Hunter
Lucious Harris
Kenny Anderson (former all-star)
Bryon Russell

Last I checked, Jerome James is not a former all-star, nor is he anywhere close to that level. Of all the guys on this list, the only one who you could make an argument for in the James comparison is Ervin Johnson, except Ervin has a good work ethic and wasn't a lousy defensive player outside of his shot blocking.

Know what you're talking about before opening your mouth chump.

*When you're a lazy stiff with little talent, 34 is your late 30s.*

No, scratch that. I'm going to revise that statement.

When you're a lazy stiff with little talent, *34 is your late 40s.*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Rashidi said:


> When you're a lazy stiff with little talent, *34 is your late 40s.*


Wow lol that might be hard to believe/understand.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Know what you're talking about before opening your mouth chump.
> 
> When you're a lazy stiff with little talent, 34 is your late 30s.
> 
> ...


Chump???Who are you spewing at??All anyone said is 34 is not your late 30's.....I may not know much,but i am pretty sure 34 is less than the midpoint of 30 and 40.You are arguing with yourself.

BTW,you may want to contact the insurance companies and tell them that if someone is lazy with little talent they are really in thier late 40's.They should probably raise premiums for those lazy,stiff,talentless 34 y.o. about to turn 50 next year..????????????????????????????

And give David Stern a call
By your logic, if you are full of talent,hard working and in your 20's you are really in your mid teens...

Which violates the CBA age limit....

Truly insightful.....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Chump???Who are you spewing at??All anyone said is 34 is not your late 30's.....I may not know much,but i am pretty sure 34 is less than the midpoint of 30 and 40.You are arguing with yourself.


I didn't direct it at you genius.

And anyone with half a brain should be able to see that scrubs don't last long in this league. There are very few players of James talent level that actually make it to 34, hence the twilight of his career. Perhaps I give this board too much credit when it comes to minor and simple philosophy, since nobody seemed to understand quarter and a third either.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> I didn't direct it at you genius.
> 
> And anyone with half a brain should be able to see that scrubs don't last long in this league. There are very few players of James talent level that actually make it to 34, hence the twilight of his career. Perhaps I give this board too much credit when it comes to minor and simple philosophy, since nobody seemed to understand quarter and a third either.


LOL..Sweetie...Genius.... :angel: 

Keep in mind KT was signed to a 5 year deal and hes no spring chicken...And centers seem to last a bit longer than PF's...

And i for one agree with most of you well thought out ideas..Its when you bash irrationally that it gets a bit "confusing"..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Kurt Thomas isn't a center?

And did you notice that pretty much all of those old guys listed above have a good shooting touch? Far better than the one that Jerome James has? Kurt Thomas is going to be one of those guys that plays well past 34.

Further, are you implying that Jerome James is as good as Kurt Thomas?

Also, Kurt Thomas has only 3 years left on his deal. That's two fewer than Jerome James.

Perhaps you should ask Seattle who the better starting center was: Power Forward Horace Grant or Center Jerome James.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Rashidi,

your way of making a point doesn't work.

you cant add years on to someone's chronological age because you dont like the way they play the game of basketball.

the fact that you think you can provide a valid reason for something that well is... foolish and only makes people disregard what could be otherwise be valid points.

the only thing you are accomplishing is that you are making a fool of yourself and providing people to make you an easy target for mockery,I assume you are an adult and expect you to act accordingly.

and namecalling is not allowed on this site , dont do it again.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> Kurt Thomas isn't a center?
> 
> And did you notice that pretty much all of those old guys listed above have a good shooting touch? Far better than the one that Jerome James has? Kurt Thomas is going to be one of those guys that plays well past 34.
> Further, are you implying that Jerome James is as good as Kurt Thomas?
> ...


I think we both agree that stats can be a bit misleading.i LOVED KT,but not as a starting 5,and in truth not as a starting 4.he just doesnt have the athletic ability or the post game to get us to a different level.Hes a very good post defender,but he simply cant shut down the freeway courtesy of Marbury,TT and to a smaller degree JC.He also has one of the softest double doubles in the league.And he creates mismatches on offense...against the Knicks

As GM,you identify your weaknesses and hopefully correct them..Lets say D was number 1.

Our problems

Marbury couldnt stop Clyde from penetrating
JC get abused down low
TT is not a defensive stalwart
KT is not a great weak side defender and vertically challenged...

Trading marbury would have helped..JC is long and quick and could defend the 1.I think we both know there is little to zero interest in Marbury.We are screwed there...

Plan B..Trade an asset at a position you are well stocked at..Enter KT..We actually got value for KT.Q,and with a stroke of luck,Nate..You had to make that deal.Yes KT was a double double warrior,but he can not be a starting 5,unless hes along side Duncan...or Amare...On the Knicks,he killed the offense as opposing centers cover doughboy and KT would play a soft pick and roll or float out for the 15 footer..Rashidi,we won 30 odd games last year.It didnt work..

In no way am i saying JJ is better than KT...But I am saying he fits much better than Kt,especially if you want Sweets to play and have Rest on D Steph at the point...

Think about it.Our front line has got to be long and big with Marbury,JC,Q and TT..I would play JC at the 1 as he is much better suited to it defensively as well as offensely.Steph is strong enough to body up 2's and Q is certainly strong enough to guard 3's...James big body is what we need in the middle.He blocks shots,and is a beast..maybe for 16 minutes per,but thats more than we had..If Frye grasps the NBA game,which he will,we will actually have some interior D for the first time since Ewing and Oak...

KT was a very solid player..but not right for the Knicks


----------

